# Hypothyroid status at the time of the diagnosis



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,
I was wondering how long I could have been hypothyroid before I was diagnosed. My TSH at the time of the diagnosis was 5.8. Could I have been hypothiroid for long time before that (for instance 2 years)?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think so. There is really no way to know for sure unless you have labs from years past that might hint at it.


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

aleks80 said:


> Could I have been hypothiroid for long time before that (for instance 2 years)?


Absolutely! It took me 8 years to get diagnosed, many here may have suffered even longer. How long have you been symptomatic?


----------



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

peacesells560 said:


> Absolutely! It took me 8 years to get diagnosed, many here may have suffered even longer. How long have you been symptomatic?


Tinnitus started 2 years ago, but I am not sure if it is related with hypothyroid or if I have been hypothyroid at that time at all...


----------



## beingmeags (Aug 23, 2011)

aleks80, it took my poor mother 20 years to get diagnosed so yes it is very possible. my doctor believes i had hashi for about 6-7 years until i was diagnosed. i would imagine it's quite common.

i am interested to what other symptoms you have?


----------

